# silly beach pics



## AshleyT (Mar 27, 2008)

we had so much fun at the beach thought i would share!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks like a fun day. I like the beach surfing pic.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

oh my, what a mess!! Glad you had fun~!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...I'm glad it's you cleaning up the mess and not me!  Looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> oh my, what a mess!! !



LOL that was my first thought too!

Looks like a fun day


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Ahahaha, you buried your dogs! LOL. I dont have a beach but if I did I would do that too...thats funny that they let you. And your dogs are cute!


----------

